# 4X Cylinder Heads



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I found this while digging around on the net and it has just about anything you could want to know about these particular heads and I just figured I'd post the link if anyone else was ever looking around on here for info about them. I was so happy to find it as it answered so many questions I had. 

4X Cylinder Heads | High Performance Pontiac Magazine Article at Automotive.com


----------

